# Colton 10/12 Terrapin Fly Reel Review



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Just received the reel I am going to be using on my new 10wt so I thought some of you may want to see it close up if you have been kicking around the idea of a new reel. You have to order them direct from Colton because they do not sale to retailers. Made in the USA (Pennsylvania) CNC machined from 6061 T-6 bar stock aluminum with a weight of 8.9 oz (with included backing 9.65oz). It features a 100% sealed Rulon disc drag, quick release spool (unscrewing knob), type 2 anodized, large Delrin handle, no tool left / right conversion, in / out spooling click and a lifetime warranty. The diameter of the spool is a large 4.5" with a spool width of 1.125" ID and 1.25" OD. Bob added 250 yds of 50lb gel spun backing for free. The reel is light for the size but feels very solid. The arbor is large and should have a fast retrieve with a smooth drag when needed. I would highly recommend this reel at this point without even using yet and it is very comparable to other high end reels. It balances on my rod exactly where I had intended it to and is a bargain at a total cost, with shipping, of $350.


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

It it built like a Hatch. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been a fan of Colton rods and reels for years, Bob makes some high quality stuff. Give him a call, he'll talk your ear off, he is really into offshore fly fishing. He is in the boat business and does this as a side fun business , he is truly one of the good guys. Congrats on the reel!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Last year I bought a Colton 10wt rod and the Torrent reel. So far I really like them. Thanks for the review!


----------

